
Specification for ventilators for UK hospitals during coronavirus outbreak - bsdz
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/specification-for-ventilators-to-be-used-in-uk-hospitals-during-the-coronavirus-covid-19-outbre
======
witheredpalm
link is broken.

[https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/specification-
for...](https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/specification-for-
ventilators-to-be-used-in-uk-hospitals-during-the-coronavirus-
covid-19-outbreak)

~~~
bsdz
Doh! Copy paste fail sorry

